# Christmas in Vero



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey guys I will be heading down to Vero Beach to spend christmass with my grand parents and anut and uncle and will be bringing my gear, havent fish in Florida for about a year, but have some experience in the surf and indian river underneath that bridge in Vero. 

I have never been in florida this time of year, and I will be bringing my kayak, could you guys give me some advice on to what to look for in indian river, and what to target in the surf.

Hopefully I can meet up with a few of you guys and fish sebastian inlet if the weather is good


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

pm VicIII that's his territory. if your heading down to SI, let me know also. SI is a smorghas board, although snook is a cathc and release during that season, but it's the best time to be there, not too many crowds fishing.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I would tell ya anything but get a trip to SI at least once on your trip.. Night and a day Early morning trip.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

vic is that flea market fishing shop still open, i always try to hit up that guys shop and buy some stuff for cheap

i hope to hit up si a few nights i no it isnt that far from my grandparents house

hopefully i can find some fish on the yak too


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah the Flea Market (just south of Olso on US1) is still open but make sure you know what prices are good prices. They have many "DEALS" that are not really deals. 
I have also seen a OM bottom part of the rod with the reel seat and size of rod info but the top is a different rod blank. Stuff happens like that all the time. Good deal on sinkers, hooks, and basic tackle.
Have gotten a good deal on 6500c3 abu's. But most reels are over priced. Just buyer beware. 
Then again I have gotten some good rods also ...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yheah i have laughed at many of his prices on things like the bass pro reels and stuff, did get a really good deal on a 10 tsunami rod, was like 20 bucks and i had almost bought the same rod at dicks the week before for 99.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I got a 10ft tsunami rod for $30.00 but it had some replacement guides on it... but well worth it to me...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

vic do you have a yak im was planning on puttin in near the bridge where that park is and trying to fish hard for one whole day and see what i can get, i really wanna catch a flounder as I have never caught a keeper and the last one i caught was atleast 12 years ago


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

No I need a yak...
flounder you can get up at SI... Emanuel is the King of those up there. PM him on his secret... I will go with you on that day for sure...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

So I have to give up my secrets?

Ok, you take Vic along, show him how to jig for the flounder, catch the flounder yourself, and then when he looks like someone kicked his puppy, drop it in his cooler.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> So I have to give up my secrets?
> 
> Ok, you take Vic along, show him how to jig for the flounder, catch the flounder yourself, and then when he looks like someone kicked his puppy, drop it in his cooler.


The Drop in his cooler is a very important part...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

PM sent.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks for all the help guys i will post what days i will be down when it gets closer and i hope i can meet up with vic and give him some of emanuels flounders


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

got less than a week before i am down there, anyone have any recent fishing reports


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Red tide might be taken out some fish. I have not heard of the dead fish on the beach but have heard of catches being way off. Fish seemed to have shut off on the pier and surf. They might have left for better water.
I have not fished for a while and am still very busy to get out but my buddies are all depressed with the action and red tide.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Your best bet from Vero is Sebastian Inlet. The fishing is awesome there and it's only about a half hour from Vero. 

Also consider the bridge over the river in Wabasso just south of Sebastian Inlet. There's a catwalk and the fishing there is great at times. 

My contact over there says they've been catching 30 inch Spanish Mackerel this past week from the catwalk there.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats a nice spanish, ive fished that catwalk i think, is it the one under the bridge with the tackle shop too?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

bmcox86--I think you're thinking of the the big bridge in Vero, the big one which is the Samuel Barber Bridge. 

Wabasso is a smaller bridge that is not elevated very high up over the water and there's not a bait shop right at the bridge, there is one down the road though near where it intersects with U.S. 1, if I remember correctly. That would be Wabasso Bait and Tackle.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

SnookMook said:


> bmcox86--I think you're thinking of the the big bridge in Vero, the big one which is the Samuel Barber Bridge.
> 
> Wabasso is a smaller bridge that is not elevated very high up over the water and there's not a bait shop right at the bridge, there is one down the road though near where it intersects with U.S. 1, if I remember correctly. That would be Wabasso Bait and Tackle.



That has been doing well compared to everywhere else thanks to red tide...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ok i know the one you are talking about now, i thought they tore that one down, i caught my first pomp from there when i was younger


----------

